
A new molecular programming language: CRN++ - kowdermeister
https://techxplore.com/news/2018-10-molecular-language-crn.html
======
mindcrime
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.07430.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.07430.pdf)

[https://github.com/marko-vasic/crnPlusPlus](https://github.com/marko-
vasic/crnPlusPlus)

